# Could this be Ick?



## katielm (Jun 19, 2006)

I have a male molly (if you see my post a little ways down, he recently had popeye which I cured) that has a white spot on his "cheek". I read some of the disease sites and it doesn't seem to be what they described as ick. It is one spot on his face, that almost looks like a scrape (like its exposed new skin, no other sign of injury). He's acting normal (chasing the female around like always!), has anyone seen anything like this? I'm just concerned because of the fry that are in the tank with them!


----------



## Puffer Pita (Jun 16, 2006)

Ich looks like little tiny round grains of salt. If it doesn't look like it was sprinkled with salt, its likely not ich. Sounds more like a fungal issue.


----------

